# Fire Pump backup power



## mshields (Jul 18, 2013)

To my knowledge, fire pumps do not need to be on the EPSS unless it's a high rise.

If it's a high rise, they must have their own ATS and are not considered part of article 700, or 701.  Is that accurate?


----------



## Builder Bob (Jul 18, 2013)

Depends..... basically i believe you are correct... however, the importance of the building may have something to do with additional requirements if not a high rise....


----------



## cda (Jul 18, 2013)

Hospitals and the like??


----------



## Builder Bob (Jul 19, 2013)

essential facilities required for post earthquake recovery and some places containing substantial hazardous substances.... Like DOD, etc.


----------



## peach (Jul 19, 2013)

IBC 913.2 - protection against interruption of service refers one to NFPA 20. "The fire pump, driver and controller shall be protected in accordance with NFPA 20 against possible interruption of service.... ". I read that to mean a generator or a separate, underground feed to the supervised disconnect/controller.

Some fire pumps are diesel.


----------



## Frank (Jul 23, 2013)

In other than some of the few critical installations listed below a transfer switch and generator power source are not needed if the local public utility is considered to be reliable--most in the US would be considered reliable with being online much  better than 99% of the time.  In some remote areas where the power goes out on a regular basis, then you would need to go to diesel pump or backup generator with transfer switch


----------



## Dr. J (Jul 23, 2013)

There are two main reasons within NFPA 20 where “alternate power” is required:  1) “…when the height of the structure is beyond the pumping capacity of the fire department apparatus.” (9.3.1); or 2) “…where the normal source is not reliable.” (9.3.2)

There is enough interpretation there to drive a Firefighting Apparatus through.  What is “not reliable”?  It usually comes down to “reliable enough”.   For a mid-rise building, where the fire pump is only needed to provide 100 psi for standpipes, but the sprinkler system is designed to work with the city pressure, then utility power is probably “reliable enough”, particularly since the guys bringing the hose drove up on a truck with the biggest, most reliable fire pump in town.  However, if the city pressure is so low that a fire pump is needed to make the sprinklers work throughout the building, then standard utility power is probably NOT reliable enough, since seconds count when applying sprinkler water to a fire.

The nature of the building also should enter into the equation of “reliable enough”.  Overhead lines vs underground lines should also be part of the equation.

One further thing, “alternate power” may be either a generator or a second power feed where the second source of power “…is provided independent of the normal source of power.”  But more interpretation.  Are two overhead lines, subject to the same storm “independent?  Are two underground feeders, but served from the same substation in an urban setting “independent”.  Are two feeders fed from a single small town power plant independent?


----------



## peach (Jul 23, 2013)

Overhead power is not "a reliable source".. coming underground from a vault is generally considered reliable.


----------

